# does your poodle snore?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My goodness! I can hear Cassie from the other room snoring away. She is one of our minis. she is soooo loud. anyone else have a snoring poodle? Teddy hacks in the morning - lol just like a person - only he swallows it - most of the time ha ha.

Cassie


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, I uploaded a picture of Cassie but it didn't show. oh well - it was the right size too.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

No but my collie just started to snore a lot. It sounds so human!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I know - sometimes you think there is someone in the house - except I know if there was the barking would be out of control ha ha


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, Finn doesn't snore, but he is young, so who knows when he is older. I googled it, and found out snoring can be a sign of breathing problems and possibly sleep apnea. Here is what the article said... signs to contact your vet over:

See Your Vet If...

* Your pet gasps and wheezes even when he is awake
* The snoring is worse during pollen season
* Your pet is overweight
* Your pet's voice has recently changed.
* Your pet is panting excessively
* Your dog or cat is coughing, wheezing, sneezing, or gagging
* Exercise makes him unusually tired or causes him to cough or wheeze
* Your pet has recently begun snoring, wheezing, or panting at night
* He is breathing rapidly or taking shallow breaths
* His belly is heaving when he breathes
* His nose is dry, crusty, or bleeding
* There is a discharge from his mouth or nose for two days or longer
* Your pet's tongue or gums are blue or pale


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Cassie is definitely overweight. Teddy has some bronchial scarring and the vet gave me some meds for him and he watches him closing - he gets broncitis in winter. I thought that Cassie might have that problem too - since she had pneumonia when Teddy did - but her vet sees no problem. So I guess she just needs to lose weight! Teddy is overweigt too but not as much as Cassie.


----------

